# Text your reg to 86007 to find the value off your car lol



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

You might off seen it advertised on the telly or heard it on the radio... 

_Text your reg to 86007 and recieve two texts back, one with all the information on the car, the second with its valuation....!_

Well curiosity got the better off me and I text it! Hes to reply word for word:
*
Text one:*

NISSAN GT-R BLACK EDITION, 
Colour: ALUMINIUM, 
Reg.date: Nov.2009, 
New price unknown, 
Avg current value unknown: 
vehicle too exclusive, 
Avg mls for age: 0 Mls

*Text two:*

GT-R BLACK EDITION, PETROL, 
Automatic, 
6 CYL, 
3799 cc, 
478 bhp/356.5 kw, 
Torque 588 Nm, 
0 to 60: 3.5 sec, 
Topspd 193 mph, 
Avg cons. 22.8 mpg 

Thats 3 quid up the swanny! lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you should contact them and ask for a refund

i txt AQA once and they gave me the wrong answer so i emailed them and got a refund and a copy of the AGA book

mook


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Never trust "electronic " guessing games stations !! LOL


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

So you didn't get 50% of the service you paid for:lamer:

Be funny to hear what they say if you contact them - that might cost you a bomb to call them!


----------

